# سوال فى ميكانيكا السيارات



## عبدالقادر بوشناف (21 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اود ان اسال الاخوه الافاضل الكرام عن الاتى

1 . لماذا المكابس *البستون* فى محركات السيارات البنزين نجدها مختلفة الاشكال فبعضها مسطح من الاعلى و اخرى على شكل مقعر و غيرها من الاشكال نجدها عند عملية فك و تصليح المحرك .
وهل لهذا علاقه بجودة الاحتراق و زيادة كفاءة المحرك.
2 .ماهى افضل توزيعه للشنابر فى المكبس *البستون*. وشكرا لكم....


----------



## برنس البرنس (21 يناير 2010)

how


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (23 يناير 2010)

الاخ الفاضل عبدالقادر بوشناف​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*1**1- الشكل الابسط لرأس المكبس هو الرأس المسطح (a**)، ولكن مع ازدياد نسبة الانضغاط ، مما يؤدي الي تقليل غرفة الحريق (المسافة بين المكبس وهو في (ن.م.ع) وبين رأس الاسطوانات ) ، فكان لا بد من عمل تجويف للصمامات عند فتحها حتي لا تصطدم بالمكبس.*






​*2-**وبعض المكابس تكون ذات سطح محدب او مقبب (**dome) تكون بهذا الشكل لتقليل حجم غرفة الحريق لزيادة نسبة الانضغاط ، ومثل هذه المكابس يكون فيها حزوز (**notches **) بالسطح للسماح بحركة الصمامات (**c**).*​


*3-**وبعضها يكون السطح مقعر علي شكل (**cup or bowl** ) لتحسين الحركة* *الدوامية للخليط (**b**).*







*4 – والمكبس بالشكل عاليه يبين مكبس سطحه علي شكل طبق ، وبه أماكن للصمامات عند فتحها .*



*5 – أما الشكل التالي فيبين سطح المكبس يشكل غرفة حريق مناسبة ، ويصنع حركة دوامية في اتجاه شمعة الاشعال .*







*-**وهناك اشكال اخري لأسطح المكابس .*


*-*


*-**أما توزيع حلقات المكبس :*


*-**فيُشترط توزيعها بحيث لا تكون فتحات الحلقات متطابقة ، والمفضل لدي توزيع الفتحات في المسافة بين الاسطح العاملة للمكبس وفتحة البنز ، بحيث لا تكون في حيز السطح العامل لانه الاكثر والاسرع تآكلا ، ولا عند فتحة البنز حيث وفرة الزيت .وطبعا لا تكون علي خط واحد مع بعضها البعض .*

والله أسأل أن تلاقي هذه الاجابة منك قبولا ، ولا تنسني من صالح دعائك​


----------



## عبدالقادر بوشناف (23 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اشكرك اخى الفاضل*A.mak*علىجود اجابتك 
واسال الله ان يبارك لك فيما اخترت و يوفقك فيما نويت
و السلام عليك و شكرا...


----------



## omar abdelsadek (23 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الارحيم
:7::7::7::7::7:​
بجد انا مش عارف اقول لك ايه على الموضوع الجميل ده
ولا اجد افضل من جزاك الله خيرا​:56::56::56::56::56:
:56::56::56::56:
:56::56::56:
:56::56:
:56:​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (24 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
اضافة بسيطة الى ما تفضل به مشرفنا الفاضل A.mak
وهى بخصوص محركات الدورة الثنائية .. فخليط الوقود والهواء يعمل على كسح غازات العادم نظرا لعدم وجود صمامات
لذلك يكون لكباسات هذه المحركات شكلا خاصا مثل الكباس الحارف او المسطح لتقليل نسبة اختلاط غازات العام بالخليط


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (24 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك مشرفنا الهمام علي هذه الاضافة الجيدة المفيدة .
وكذلك فإن لمحركات الديزل ذات الدورة الرباعية اشكال خاصة بالمكابس حيث ان غرفة الحريق تُشكل في رأس المكبس وخاصة في انواع الحقن المباشر .


----------



## عبدالقادر بوشناف (25 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
 اشكركم اخوانى على هذه الاجابات الكافيه و الوافيه و ماقصرتو.
 واسال الله ان يوفقكم فى هذا المجال لما فيه خير الناس....


----------



## عمادد78 (27 مايو 2010)

ما وظيفة الفتحة الموجودة بجانب المكبس؟


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (28 مايو 2010)

*التحكم في تمدد المكبس*



عمادد78 قال:


> ما وظيفة الفتحة الموجودة بجانب المكبس؟



الاحتفاظ بخلوص مناسب والتحكم في تمدد المكبس يتم بعدة طرق منها : 

أ - عمل ما يسمي بالسد الحراري (Heat dam):
-لتقليل الحرارة الواصلة الي جذع المكبس يتم قطع تجويف قرب قمة المكبس ويعرف ب (Heat dam) حيث يقلل هذا التجويف من مرور الحرارة من قمة المكبس الي حذعه مما يؤدي الي منع الجذع من التمدد الزائد .





ب - تزويد المكبس بشقوق : 
ويتم في هذه الطريقة التحكم في تمدد المكبس بتزويده بشقوق في الجزء السفلي من الجسم ، وهي إما شقوق أفقية أو رأسية أو علي شكل حرف (T) .
وتعمل هذه الشقوق علي تقليل مرور الحرارة من الرأس الي الجذع مما يقلل من حرارة الجذع ويجعل تمدده في حدوده المعيارية 
- كماانها تتسع للتمدد الزائد دون زيادة في قطر المكبس .


----------



## سمير شربك (29 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك مشرفنا المحترم على المعلومات القيمة


----------

